# This weeks Beaver



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been trapping some beaver for Huntsville the last week. I have pulled out 5 so far. There may be a few more. They want me to remove some from a little further upstream for the monastery. They share the water. Here are some picks of four of them. Three are in the 23 lb. range and one weighed in at 34 lb.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang Reb: you had me going there for a second. Nice Beaver. Where's Wally ? :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I skined alot of muskrats growing up . Do they stink as bad as muskrats when you skin them ? Are they worth anything now ? have'nt they lost their winter prime.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Dang Reb: you had me going there for a second. Nice Beaver. Where's Wally ? :lol:


I know where your mind is -()/>-



OKEE said:


> I skined alot of muskrats growing up . Do they stink as bad as muskrats when you skin them ? Are they worth anything now ? have'nt they lost their winter prime.


 No they dont smell as bad as a muskrat. They are not worth much right now. They have lost most of their prime but the buyer said he would still buy them from me. I am only trapping them this time of year because they called the DWR. They are affecting the springs and creek that Huntsvilled uses for their water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

So that's why I ain't seeing them in Pine view EH? What are you doing with the carcasses? 8) love that beaver meat! :twisted:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that one on the right is huge! How big do they get?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Dang that one on the right is huge! How big do they get?


Actually he isnt big. They can get 90+ lbs. I caught one on the Ogden river in Dec. that weighed 56 lbs.


----------



## Ry859 (Jun 13, 2008)

darn them varmits are runnin all up and down my farm i cant seem to keep them under control i got a son named cody that has shot 3 or 4 with my marlin 30-30. Thats about it tho. Good luck gettin those out of town.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ry859 said:


> darn them varmits are runnin all up and down my farm i cant seem to keep them under control i got a son named cody that has shot 3 or 4 with my marlin 30-30. Thats about it tho. Good luck gettin those out of town.


I sent you a PM

Here is the final one I caught above the monastery. I have never seen on this small. I did think it was a beaver when I saw it in the 330 connibear.


----------

